# I'M STUCK ON MY BOOTS..and how to make them bigger



## Alwaysbehind

Laugh.

Good luck with getting them off.

I have never heard of this technique. Learn something new every day.


----------



## Speed Racer

Pretty cool (snicker) idea, but all I could think of when she opened the freezer door was, 'Dang, they really need to clean out that freezer!' :lol:

Too bad it only works on the foot part. My tall boots are the EXTRA WIDE calves, but they could still be looser.


----------



## Golden Horse

Hey I'm out, at last

I hope that they fit properly next time I put them on, I managed to get a blister on each heel when I was walking around, which is better than the skinned ankles they gave me last time.

I'll try them tomorrow with the proper socks, hopefully we'll be good to go.

Speed Racer, no reason you couldn't do the legs, you either need a very big zip lock bag, or a balloon, or other rubber tube like thing that has the capacity to hold a lot of water without bursting, can't think what that might be:?

But go through the same process, or just do the old fashioned one, sit in the tub, or stand in the water trough with them on, then walk around in them until they dry off, should have adapted to fit you.


----------



## Rachel1786

SR, what if you took a plastic shopping bag and folded it over the top of the boot so the bottom of the bag sits where you need them stretched and then just put the ziplock in that? If it doesn't stay up maybe you could tie bailing twine to each side of the bag and put in under the heel of the boot.


----------



## equiniphile

SR, could you put a rock or tp roll on the heel and put the icebag on top?


----------



## Speed Racer

Thanks for the ideas, ladies.

It's sad that even though they're the zipper back boots and the extra wide calf, I STILL have trouble getting into them.

Some people have thunder thighs; I have thunder CALVES! :-x


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

You aren't alone with thunder calves! I got my new mare & after 3 rides in my cc in jeans and my pull on ropers I had some lovely pinch/bruises. Got out my field boots and not a chance I was getting them on! 

They are hanging out at the saddle shop getting elastic inserts on the inside lol!


----------



## Golden Horse

The first time I did it I put one bag in each, the second go around I put a small bag full in each toe, and rammed the rest of the foot with newspaper, then dropped another one down into the ankle area on each side, and again rammed newspaper on top.

 Now to take my half chaps to the menders as I broke the zip getting into them last night, must of been a faulty zip.


----------



## Speed Racer

I think tall boots are quite fetching, but when you stick 'em on a short, squat, old broad built like a fire plug, they don't quite look the same as when they're on a willowy young thing! :rofl:


----------



## Golden Horse

:lol: I love the descriptions, designed to give you that long elegant lean look, YEAH RIGHT, if you have long elegant legs to start with.

I had to face certain facts years ago, even at the right weight I am a shire horse, and I'll never be an Arab, it doesn't matter what I eat or how much exercise I do, I'll be a fit shire, a fat shire or a skinny shire, but I will never be elegant, maybe majestic?


----------



## Speed Racer

I'm more along the lines of a_ very_ well fed Haffie. 

Short, wide, with an abundance of hair!


----------



## apachiedragon

If you guys are Shires and Haffies, then I must be a Sheltand pony. Short, stumpy, round, frizzy headed, and with attitude...


----------



## Golden Horse

Speed Racer said:


> I'm more along the lines of a_ very_ well fed Haffie.
> 
> Short, wide, with an abundance of hair!


LOL that's why I chose Shire, large, hefty and hairy legs:lol:


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Golden Horse said:


> LOL that's why I chose Shire, large, hefty and hairy legs:lol:


We should compare our pedigrees, I bet we're related :lol:


----------



## Golden Horse

Sorry, no pedigree.

It's possible that the dam line at one time was registered, certainly there was evidence of quality there.

The sires side though, definitely more feral and wild...

The pairing was happy, but the offspring, well it's probably a good job that only a couple of offspring resulted :lol:


----------

